
Ask HN: How to Showcase Favorite Hacker News URLs? - juan4thewin
I have 75+ tabs open on my phone with my favorite HackerNews articles.<p>I want to move this to an extremely minimal website where I can keep a running list of all my favorite articles, and share it with my friends.<p>Any suggestions?
======
gus_massa
You can add them to your favorite page in HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=juan4thewin](https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=juan4thewin)

A feature I miss is to be able to sort them, or classify them as
supersuperuperfavorite / superfavorite / favorite, or something like that. I'm
not sure how is the best method.

------
kiranp01
I use: [https://app.getpocket.com/](https://app.getpocket.com/) Default in my
Firefox and extension in Chrome.

------
kaens
literally just an html file + any free web host

------
Tomte
Pinboard.in

